# Hell of a day at swap meet!! Hurst GTO info.



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Went to the Moultrie swap meet today with the intent to pick up a 66 GTO hood for my car, no luck. So, first I found a trunk lid, drivers door and some windshield side pieces. Thinking all the parts were too much money, I played off the parts, nasty original trunk lids are $200. I needed the windshield side, so asked the price, he said $5!!! So, bought both, then picked up the stainless for them, $20 for both sides and stainless! Cheap enough, asked about the trunk lid, he said $25, SOLD!! It had a bunch of quarter side rust spots on it and a dent in the trim, but no rust holes or bondo. Then got a complete door with no rust holes or dents, nasty dirty but complete with window and vent for $50!!! And loaded it in his truck and took it to my van. Does it get better?? Yes it does! Went to Softseal and got all gaskets except the trunk for $130, doors, uppers, vents and cowl! Sorry for the lengthy story, but was a great day.. Then, after the second time around the 40 acres, feet aching, buddy calls and said he just showed up and hasn't been there before, so off I go again, meanwhile back at our stall guys are selling all my stuff off! So, went to a booth and guy has a bunch of boxes marked 66 GTO. Open a big one up and thought it was a headliner, but GOLD, EEAAKK! Ended up being all new door panels. Asked about it, he had a whole gold interior brand new for $100!!! Owner didn't like gold, so bought black. Got door panels, seat backs, seat bottoms, all seat covers, front and rear, and all door handle pulls with new covers!! Offered $80 and he said fine. 1 seat cover was installed and removed, others don't even have holes in them from hog rings, brand new! Took the interior back to our stall, and guys were looking at my 99 Original Vette rims, asking $100 a set, told them I'd sell em cheap, they asked how cheap, I said $75, they said sold.. So, interior was $5!! Unreal deal on an interior. Still need carpet and headliner, but that's OK. The Karma guys have shined on me, now I'm scared I'll get hit by a bus or something, was VERY carefull driving home. When it was said and done, I took $500 with me, got a trunk lid, drivers door, windshield sides, all seals, and a complete interior, plus a big shop fan, buffing wheels and went home with $399 cash!!! Spent $101:cheers I am still stoked about the whole day!
Long story, but a hell of a day. All my interior needed was door panels, and they were $300 on ebay. So, now I have a complete black interior for sale, good shape with original door panels that need carpet at the bottom, or a gold interior minus door panels.
Now, I was thinking with the gold interior about building it into a Hurst GTO.. Can't find much info on the net on them, the car is a Cloan, but am building it really nice, will be solid metal, not a bondo bucket. Any info on the Hurst would be cool, freelance ideas are welcome. But Hurst cars were 67 with the Dual gate-3 speed trans. Hate the gold, but it's so retro, and I'm thinking I'll sell it when it's done, so just trying to make it really nice. Gold interior, but black carpet and headliner just to tone it down, the gold is real shiny.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great score Jet....i actually like the gold on the classics, first car was a gold 69' bird and i also had a 76' gold bird

heres one with the hurst wheels also....see Royal Bobcats and the thom Mchann give away cars too

Gold 1966 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Good story Jet.
Swap meets have always been Magick places for me too
:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, good info g8tor. I have a black interior and like it. So am really having issues with the gold, just can't wrap my brain around it. Black car, gold accents and interior, could look real good. Or dye the door panels black and sell the rest of the stuff off. Found some Hurst wheels, $2000 a set used! So, no Hurst wheels for this guy, back to the drawing board, lol..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

billet specialties makes some customs that look a lot like the Hurst wheels.....still run you around a grand though unless you can find used like i did for 600 w/rubber...., one of my good scores!!

Billet Specialties

Billet Specialties Street Star 15x8, 5x4.50, 4.50 bs - eBay (item 140344231387 end time Feb-27-11 13:49:11 PST)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like you made the best of a soggy situation. I love it when I find bargains like that. I would've been a sucker for the complete interior for that price too and am sitting here wondering how Gold would look in my Chevelle...:confused

Don't want to rain, more, on your parade, but I wish I had known you needed the weatherstripping. I bought a complete set for my Chevelle and it came as Sofseal. I wanted Metro as they have a better rep for fit, so I bought the roof rails, doors, vents and trunk, again, from Metro and have the Sofseals still in the plastic, unopened.... Guess I should take some pics and get them in the classifieds.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Good story, I wish I could get lucky liek that. My best friend back home always get's stupid good deals like that. He bought a 93 RX7 with a rebuilt motor and and new turbos for 8k. They go for like 12 with blown motors still. Then he sold the drivetrain for 3500, when they normally go for 2. Crazy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Jet. The Hurst campaign type GTO's were from '65-'67, and were all about selling the Hurst Wheels. Your'66 clone would be absolutely "spot on" if it were gold on gold with a set of hurst wheels. Or Gold with the white panels.... I have to tell you, or, as Paul Junior would say "to be perfectly honest with you", I pulled the gold interior out of my '67 and installed a parchment interior!!! That was 18 years ago.....now, as an older and wiser man, I'm starting to warm up to the gold, as it is, indeed, RETRO!!! Great score...you're doing a 2010's resto and paying 1970's junkyard prices!!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Our Big Sunflower swap meet was this weekend also. Great thing about it, is it is inside 3 huge buildings with heat. Which is good in Kansas this time of year. My club as had a space in it for over 20 years now. So I haven't missed one in all that time. It's spaces are always sold out too.
As E-bay kicked off, I wondered if the swap meet would be a thing of the past. But haven't seen any signs of that happening yet. Still can find great deals like yours JET!!

This is all I found this weekend, but Pontiac pickings are always lean I think.. Would have like to seen it on the car and asked the owner why the Pontiac was needed above the GTO???? Enjoyed your story thanks for shareing..Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

haha my 69 came expresso brown with gold trim and interior and im going to black interior haha i cant stand gold... its funny how peoples tastes vary so much.arty: glad you had such a good day.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Lots of good info and ideas, thanks all.
Mitch, Ausley Chevelle was there and said the Chevelle stuff doesn't fit the GTO, although Softseal gave me upper gaskets for a Chevelle, so I'm confused, wait and see I guess.
I'll look at the Billet Specialties rims, hope they are close. I have 2 sets of 14s I won't use.
My 70 is red with a brown interior, but it's in such good shaped I can't justify the expense to go black. My 66 has a really good black interior, just needs door panels, and I may undo it, odd.. But the gold is brand new, and would really look nice, it's really shiny gold, I'll get pics up later. It would be retro, and the car does not have AC, so the gold would be cooler in the summer. I will probably sell the car when it's done, so the new interior would bring more money. Or I'll keep it, I don't know, I'm on the fence, lol..:confused Here's an example pic of a gold car, does look pretty good..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jetstang said:


> . I will probably sell the car when it's done, so the new interior would bring more money. Or I'll keep it, I don't know, I'm on the fence, lol..:confused


Allow me to help. I think you should donate it.



....to me 


Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think white would look good with the gold interior too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

gold/gold is classic....what about the dark green with gold interior?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Bear, i'm thinking they have Greyhound and pitbull rescues why not a GOAT rescue, that takes all those dis-assembled failed frame of resto's and rescues them from the parts piles they have become...at a fraction of the original cost of course.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Allow me to help. I think you should donate it.
> ....to me
> No, just don't have the storage right now, need to build the shop in the backyard..
> Bear





66tempestGT said:


> i think white would look good with the gold interior too.


Body guy thinks it needs to be black to show off his skills!! Can't complain about that. Black and gold


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Lots of good info and ideas, thanks all.
> Mitch, Ausley Chevelle was there and said the Chevelle stuff doesn't fit the GTO, although Softseal gave me upper gaskets for a Chevelle, so I'm confused, wait and see I guess.


Had to leave the pic of the car....:cool

All the Sofseal parts I have came from Ausley's and the bags are marked for Chevrolet and Pontiac. I've returned half the parts I got from Ausley's because they weren't what I clearly told them I expected. I'm not buying anymore stuff from them. I got the last 2 shipments from Classic Muscle and Hinshaw's.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, just researched Soff-Seals website. The door seals ARE different but all the other major seals interchange. Seems odd that the doors would be different. Be interesting to see them side-by-side but I don't have any new seals for the GTO yet. I'm going to list my extra's on Craigslist, so it's a good thing this came up. Now I won't list the door seals as fitting anything other than Chevelle...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used Supersoft? on the 70 from The Parts Place, and they were great, no issues. Thought Softseal was the premier stuff, but I guess not. Long as they fit and don't leak, I'm good.. The price was really good, so can't complain yet, lol..
That gold car in the pic looks good, hopefully mine can look half that good.. I have a few months too decide and am sure I will go back and forth alot!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

never seen a black car i did'nt like....could two tone the interior, black dash and pad, walnut insert, black metal on top of doors with gold panels and seats, carpet could go either way.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> never seen a black car i did'nt like....could two tone the interior, black dash and pad, walnut insert, black metal on top of doors with gold panels and seats, carpet could go either way.


That's what I was thinking, black carpet and headliner. Black dash and accents.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> never seen a black car i did'nt like....could two tone the interior, black dash and pad, walnut insert, black metal on top of doors with gold panels and seats, carpet could go either way.


Yup, if using the Gold interior, I'd go Black exterior. I like Gold outside but not both in and out...too much. Kinda like Red on Red.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Lots of good info and ideas, thanks all.
> Mitch, Ausley Chevelle was there and said the Chevelle stuff doesn't fit the GTO, although Softseal gave me upper gaskets for a Chevelle, so I'm confused, wait and see I guess.
> I'll look at the Billet Specialties rims, hope they are close. I have 2 sets of 14s I won't use.
> My 70 is red with a brown interior, but it's in such good shaped I can't justify the expense to go black. My 66 has a really good black interior, just needs door panels, and I may undo it, odd.. But the gold is brand new, and would really look nice, it's really shiny gold, I'll get pics up later. It would be retro, and the car does not have AC, so the gold would be cooler in the summer. I will probably sell the car when it's done, so the new interior would bring more money. Or I'll keep it, I don't know, I'm on the fence, lol..:confused Here's an example pic of a gold car, does look pretty good..











:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> :cheers


That would look really good! I like.. Did you find that pic somewhere or what?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

google searched gto. then images


----------

